# Looking forward to start Kyokushin but not available in my area...



## Diabolik (Feb 14, 2011)

So to put it short; I have for a few of years been interested in Kyokushin but back then there was only 2 dojos in my country, both 250 km+ away.ow, however the situation is better - the nearest dojo is now 100 km away  But still, considering my financial situation - it´s too far. 

So where I live (the arts that could maybe have said to have ANY relation to Kyokushin that is)
could be; WTF Taekwondo (at least one olympic medallist has emerged from that dojang I think), JKA Shotokan (has spawned some very succesful WKF fighters, but generally the training is not sport oriented, but just traditional JKA Shotokan), WAKO Kickboxing, Muay Thai (from both previously mentioned clubs succesful amateur competitors and at least 1 professional have emerged in the international fields). Also, I am pretty interested in Judo - but I doubt it is the best possible "base" for my future mission in getting myself in to the world of Kyokushin? 

So I would like to hear ANY sensible comments/suggestions about those involved in Kyokushin (or offshoots), what would be the second best option from those available to me - especially if here are Kyokushin ppl who have previous experience in any of the arts I mentioned or even currently crosstrain at some.

This being said; I am 31 years "old fart" D) and during the past few years I have trained a bit of Muay Thai, Jiu-Jitsu and Modern Defendo...also a bit of Wing Chun.

I thank everyone in advance who is willing to take any time to come with any serious comments http://martialtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/smileJap.gif


----------

